# Kicker QS.65.2 review



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well just like last week I got another call from the local store. My new Kicker QS65.2 components were in. As I have mentioned in my review of the new solo-classic I am trying to simplify my system and since my first real system was mostly kicker I thought I would give them a shot just for old times sake. I know they are not the same company and have had some very questionable products released over the years but what the hell... First impression of the mids.....They are really heavy and large. They remind me of the Image Dynamics kevlar mid. Everything appears to be extremely well made. The xovers are huge and bi-ampable but I will not be using them, at least for now. They will be run active via a kenwood ddx-812 to a ppi dcx-730 to a mcintosh mc404 (4x100) I will first try them with the eq off on the 730 and just fiddle with the xover settings. If that works out to be succesful I will be able to use just the mcintosh for xover settings since it has a bandpass filter for the mids and can eq from the head unit. Again I am hoping to simplify! The tweeters look smaller then the ss series components that I actually kinda liked. There mid was a little lacking in the lower regions but by the looks this new version seems like it might have some more hmmmmm.....balls! (I think thats the technical term) The tweeters will go on the dash of my dodge ram quad cab for now. The mids will go in the over sealed/damped doors. I am going to go put these in now. I will give first impressions but will not get very detailed regarding songs and my scoring until probably thurs/friday since I will not be spending much time in the truck till then. (road trip


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well I got them in and did some quick listening. The mids are awesome!! bigtime authority on the low's, very natural and transparent. I love them! However the tweeters are doa! I wonder how long I have to wait to get new ones in. I am going to head back to the store and see if they can just send back the tweeters. I really dont want to go through taking the mids out and send the whole thing back just to do it all over again later. It kinda sucks. I was sitting there going man the tweeters really suck! Well there is good reason why they suck....they were not functioning properly. I am going to put in my nd25 tweets for now. Well at least the mids have promise! I will keep all who actually care up to speed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

what did that set cost you? The chamber looks big on those tweets, how deep are they?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

looks like that might be the coaxial mount not a chamber


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah it is a coaxial mount. They are really not that deep at all. I paid $450 locally for them. I have done a ton of business with them over several years so they tend to give me really good prices on pretty much everything, especially considering the market. In return I will go down if someone is looking to demo something that I happen to have in my truck.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been having a great time listening to these with my old school kicker nd25 tweeters instead of the qs tweets. I have decided to scrap the project completely and go another route. I have a set of mb quart qsc 216s I am going to audition, then I am going to a morel set. Sorry to not complete the review but I dont want to wait the extremely long time to get the new tweeters. I am just going to return the set.


----------

